# Short-term work availablities



## Scarzilla (Aug 16, 2009)

Hello everyone,

After searching the forums relating to work in Thailand, I wasn't able to find an answer to a query I had.

My partner and I would like to travel around Asia for a minimum of 3 months. If we can find casual work in the various countries, we'd like to extend our travels until the nomad lifestyle tires us out. Our plan was to live off our savings and hop from country to country, and basically just apply for jobs by knocking on doors and making contacts. My partner will be a 3rd year apprentice chef by the time we're ready to travel, and I've held various positions as a bartender, barista, waiter, cook, etc.

We aren't afraid of low wages provided they're enough for us to keep moving along, with occasional indulgences. We're really in it for the food- As a chef, he'd like to get experience in Asian cuisine, and I just like to eat  I suppose you could call it our Culinary Tour of Asia.

I'd like to appeal to everyone's experiences in Thailand and Asia in general. How realistic is our desire to work around Asia? Are short-term "holiday" or even "backpacker" jobs possible there? Will we need to worry about Visas if we're moving in and out of various countries? We're both Aussie citizens.

Any stories and advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2009)

Working in Thailand? Chances are virtually nil I'm afraid. Where the Thais can do it, then the work is as good as reserved for them. Work visas are extremely hard to obtain, and strictly enforced.

Certainly in the field you mention, casual bar/restaurant jobs are just for the Thais.


----------

